# Quotation of Ericsson RPT Male Plug Coaxial Connectors



## ahmadbayoumi (May 19, 2016)

Dears,

Some one is offering me to buy around 5Ks of this Coaxial Connectors .. PLS see attached pics.

The price is 120 US$ per kilogram .. so does it worth ?

And if not what would be the fair price for this type of connector.

Also, what is the expected yields per kilogram ?

need you urgent help here as is is waiting for my reply now .. Thanks in advance


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 19, 2016)

No.

There are *many* red flags being thrown up in the back of my mind.

My urgent response is just -no-

Its not worth it...nor anywhere close to that.

I havent processed these exactly, but, those are very bright. Which may mean they are flash plated, or polished brass.

Who knows?

Edit: wasnt finished.

The first picture looks good.
You may get the amount of gold needed to break even.
But, those look like alot of work, unless you have a cell or CN setup, which i know less than nothing about.

There has to be a kind soul on here thats dealt with these personally.. Right guys?


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Topher 

Any other opinions here dears ?

One more question PLS .. if i need to test these things .. what would be the best way to do so ?

Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 19, 2016)

Ahmad, those connectors are just going to be gold plated, so there's nothing to test unless you want to perform an assay or have very specialized and expensive equipment to try to measure the thickness of the plating. When looking at gold plated scrap keep in mind that the smaller the parts, the higher the gold percentage will be.

Think about having thousands of very tiny pins. They'll have lots of surface area. If you plate them with 30 microinches of gold, you'll have a fair amount of gold. If you melt those same pins into a large blob, and plate it with 30 microinches of gold, you'll have much less gold because there's much less surface area to plate. Connectors like you've shown are very heavy compared to the amount of surface area, so the percentage of gold will be very low.

A sulfuric stripping cell will not work well, as it will miss a lot of the plating on the inner surfaces. Cyanide would probably be the only practical way to strip them. 

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2016)

Topher

I think you're a great guy ( I like you a lot) however I think you need to throttle back a little and get more practical experience before making some of your replies. Recently you've made a few statements that sadly don't tally. Ahmad, some of those connectors yield around 4g per Kg HOWEVER you need to be completely sure about what you are getting. You need to check on the manufacturer and the application within which they are being used. Otherwise you can be caught with 2g per Kg product or lower. 

I have refined similar product that yields in excess of 5g per Kg, and other very similar product that refines to under 2g per Kg.

I hope that helps in a constructive way.

Jon


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 20, 2016)

Many Thanks Dave & Jon 

Of course, your answers were very informative for me but really they raised many questions than they answered  

I tried searching about the manufacturer and any data sheet related to this type of connectors but couldn't find what I'm looking for.

So I'm still unable to determine that fair price for them.

I think I may build on the lowest value so that I least I can break even which is 2g per kg.

So I think the deal should be like that: max. 80 US$ / Kg


----------



## patnor1011 (May 20, 2016)

There are some similar contacts that do not have any gold plating at all and are just brass.


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 20, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> There are some similar contacts that do not have any gold plating at all and are just brass.



Thanks Pat 

But how I can make sure that they are not just brass ?

Soak in Nitric or there any other way ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 20, 2016)

ahmadbayoumi said:


> But how I can make sure that they are not just brass ?


File a bit of material from the surface of the connectors. Dissolve it in a little hydrochloric acid and a few drops of bleach. Heat it to drive off any excess chlorine, then test it with stannous chloride.

Dave


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 20, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> ahmadbayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > But how I can make sure that they are not just brass ?
> ...



Thanks Dave again 

I don't want to be bragging but really don't know how to file a bit of connector material.

Do you mean to scratch the surface of the connector using a knife or something like that ?

Or to bite off a small and tiny part of the whole connector ?

Thanks for your patience


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 20, 2016)

ahmadbayoumi said:


> I don't want to be bragging but really don't know how to file a bit of connector material



Use a small bastard file or jewelers file to abrade off a small pile of filings, or tiny slivers from the surface of the connector.
Any file similar to these...


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 20, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> ahmadbayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be bragging but really don't know how to file a bit of connector material
> ...




Got it .. Many thanks UncleBenBen


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 20, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Topher
> 
> I think you're a great guy ( I like you a lot) however I think you need to throttle back a little and get more practical experience before making some of your replies. Recently you've made a few statements that sadly don't tally. Ahmad, some of those connectors yield around 4g per Kg HOWEVER you need to be completely sure about what you are getting. You need to check on the manufacturer and the application within which they are being used. Otherwise you can be caught with 2g per Kg product or lower.
> 
> ...



Dually noted.

I know i have done nothing in comparison to the many here on the forum.

I only replied as he was in need of a *quick* answer, and that was one red flag that was raised.. When a seller says its *now or never* there is usually good reason for that.
And the price seemed a bit high.. Especially if it was/is the type that is only brass (which are the only kind i have seen/dealt with)

But, i will continue to study and gain useable knowledge from the forum, and only reply to those i am certain of which, or ones i can provide a solid link to.

Thank you jon, i like you as well, you're a damn good guy that doesnt beat around the bush -an admirable quality in a man.

-toph


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (May 23, 2016)

Dears,

I totally appreciate ALL your answers and replies .. 

Topher, Dave, Jon, Pat, and UncleBenBen .. Thank you ALL very much for your kind support 

Although, I'm still unable to make any tests to check if this was brass or not due to some personal reasons and I think I may lost the deal but at least I learned many things here which indeed more beneficial for me than money.

I'll share with your the test results whenever done.

Again, Thank you very much dears.


----------



## nickvc (May 23, 2016)

There is an old saying which I'm sure translates into many cultures and languages " things happen for a reason" if you were meant to have had that deal you would have, could you have lost money,?very possibly, will more deals come your way? Almost certainly so get yourself ready with a test kit and the necessary chemicals to allow you to assess the materials better.


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello ALL,

Just would like to share with your the steps and results of my test for these connectors:

1- As already described, I filed some of connector material in a beaker (pic.2)
2- I added small amount of HCL 32% (pic.3)
3- Added some Clorox drops but seemed too much
4- Tried the test using stannous chloride but it was -ve
5- Heated the whole solution (not boiling) for almost 15 min. to drive excess CL off (pic.4)
6- Tried the test using stannous chloride again but it was +ve this time (pic.5)

Now I have 3 questions:

1- Does excess CL affect the test and that's why it was -ve before heating ?
2- I got while salt (pic.6) at the bottom of the beaker after it cooled so is it sliver chloride ?
3- It took 5 drops of Auric Chloride to get the +ve results shown below so does this mean anything ?

Thanks for checking and answering my questions


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 2, 2016)

> 1- Does excess CL affect the test and that's why it was -ve before heating ?
> 2- I got while salt (pic.6) at the bottom of the beaker after it cooled so is it sliver chloride ?
> 3- It took 5 drops of Auric Chloride to get the +ve results shown below so does this mean anything ?


1: Yes. Excess Cl will/can/may keep the gold dissolved, even when there's stannous chloride trying to force it out to a colloid. Stannous will eventually win. But 15 minutes is probably not enough. I leave it hot for a couple of hours, or just let it sit overnight.

2: You were right the first time. The white salt is salt. I wouldn't spread it on your chips, but it's the same stuff, NaCl.

3: I've found it can take a few seconds for the stannous stain to appear when testing a weak solution. But it will get there. I have had a filter that had had tin, sitting a foot away from a filter that had passed gold solution, and the latter eventually turned purple. It's remarkably effective stuff.

I call that a (weak) positive test for gold. Well done.
In my limited experience with connectors, there's not much gold though and hardly worth the chase - except for fun and science.

While have your solution, and if you're in the mood for testing and gaining experience, I suggest diluting your solution a few times and test again to acquaint yourself with the bottom end of what it can detect. That's good experience.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 2, 2016)

So you dissolved everything, base metals and gold with HCl and Clorox. At step 4, did you have any solids left in the beaker? If you had it probably was undissolved base metals that cemented the gold out of solution giving a negative test.
At step 6 you probably evaporated a lot of liquid. Any salts remains in the liquid and when cooling down the solubility of metal salts goes down creating crystals.

Try to dilute with some water and see if it will dissolve. I see no reason that there would be any silver in these contacts.

Göran


----------

